
The SaaS Rent on Society - alkhidr
https://learnings.substack.com/p/dont-hate-the-playa-hate-the-game
======
1cvmask
Most SaaS companies remain “failures” by his definition of success. For every
Zoom there are thousands of SaaS companies that can’t make payroll and require
their founders to work at other daytime jobs.

While Zoom was successful before, Coronavirus helped being the accelerant for
it. Now it will face real competition. There are no barriers to entry for
competitors as all you need is a shared link.

Zoom has benfitted from their competitors being obsessed with awful UX like
Microsoft Teams and Google Hangouts/Meet etc.

I have had to cancel many Microsoft Teams meetings because it won’t let me
join the call. Google requires you to sign in with gmail.

Zoom requires NOTHING to join a call.

